# Question about kicking technique.



## ewhip (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all. I was wondering if I could get your opinions on the technique demonstrated in these kicking videos and whether they seem appropriate for the level of practitioner performing them. Thanks!

http://www.blackknight.com/bkd_stu_tech.html#

--- you may have to click on "kicks">"yellow belt"> and then on the individual kick to see the demos - I couldn't link directly to it.....


----------



## Jai (Nov 22, 2007)

the look ok to me. some of the kicks seem to be a little higher level then a yellow belt but nothing looks overly outlandish or terribly hard with the right training.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 22, 2007)

Not knowing that much about hapkido rankings, I can't say if they're appropriate to the person performing them or the rank at which they're being taught - that's more kicks that ITF TKD usually teaches at a particular rank, but at least half of them are variations (e.g., crescent kick is the technique - back, inside, and outside crescent kick are all variations on crescent kick - so it's really 1 kick).  Assuming a sufficient time in rank, I don't see a particular problem with it.


----------



## ewhip (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks - I've been looking at this school and they seem to be a quality environment but I always like to get independant opinions. They are pretty close to where I live and with my work schedule that's important, but I'm really looking for top notch instruction.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't like to be a kill-joy, but it stands out like a sore thumb to me:  the axe kicks should be FORCEFUL!  They should come DOWN hard and fast!

BAM!

There is absolutely no power shown in those axe kicks in those videos!

Perhaps these demonstrations are just to show the motions?  I don't see a lot of power in the kicks.  It may be that they are just not demonstrated at full power (which I find regrettable).  

Then again, that may be just me.


----------



## Jai (Nov 23, 2007)

most everything, even the locks, throws, ect look to be more "going through the motion" then anything else. It is very clear with some of the kicks, like the axe kicks, without the power and force there are a few stumbles, but again I think they are just trying to show the kicks rather then whip them out full force so you can't get a good look at them.

The best thing you can do ewhip is go in an take a look at them "live" so to speak and get a feel for the place. From the video clips however, I would say they look pretty good and worth looking into. Good luck


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 23, 2007)

Jai said:


> The best thing you can do ewhip is go in an take a look at them "live" so to speak and get a feel for the place. From the video clips however, I would say they look pretty good and worth looking into. Good luck


Yes!  You should then see them doing the kicks hard!


----------



## ewhip (Nov 23, 2007)

That was definitley a concern I had with the videos, but I do think much of it can be attributed to these just being demonstrations of techniques as a reference. I tend to be hyper critical about this kind of thing though and that's one of the reasons I asked for opinions. I'm my own worst enemy sometimes! 
It's been hard finding a school here that falls in line with all the criteria I'm looking for (style, location, quality, class schedule) and I'm hoping that this place will be a good option. I had actually started another style here, but training times were limited and it was taking me nearly an hour to get there in this crazy traffic, so it wasn't really working out.
I should be able to check it out this weekend or early in the week and I'll report back. 
Thanks!!


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 23, 2007)

ewhip said:


> I tend to be hyper critical about this kind of thing



I do too!

I hate it when kicks are demonstrated ONLY in slow motion like this!  Its just my personality, I guess.  I wish for the kick to be demonstrated with POWER!  Even if a slow motion demo is needed, then, I feel that the person should then show it at full speed!  That way, everyone can see the true thing!


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 23, 2007)

My opinion is that this is a bit too much material for a yellow belt.  Maybe Its just been a while since I've been there, but to learn that much AND learn good technique would take a long time.  We usually teach a few kicks at each rank and give the students more time to work on technique.  

Out of curiosity, how long does someone stay at a particular rank?


----------



## ewhip (Nov 24, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> My opinion is that this is a bit too much material for a yellow belt. Maybe Its just been a while since I've been there, but to learn that much AND learn good technique would take a long time. We usually teach a few kicks at each rank and give the students more time to work on technique.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how long does someone stay at a particular rank?


 
That's a good question and one I'll ask them.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 24, 2007)

I hate to say this but this is alot of kicks for a beginner, as such a beginner only knows about 4-6 kicks until they perfect them. Maybe the style he is teaching a yellow maybe a mid belt in my system.


----------



## ewhip (Nov 24, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I hate to say this but this is alot of kicks for a beginner, as such a beginner only knows about 4-6 kicks until they perfect them. Maybe the style he is teaching a yellow maybe a mid belt in my system.


 
Yes, I'm concerned by the number of techniques taught over all in those first few belt levels. If you look at the other catagories there is a lot there as well. Makes me wonder how well you could really perfect those things before moving on to a different level. I've been involved in other styles in the past and this seems like alot.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 24, 2007)

At my last Hapkido school we had the '17 Basic Kicks' and every student to test for yellow belt was supposed to be able to at least execute them when called out by name.  Some were variations on each other (2 crescent kicks and...4 axe kicks).  But beginner's weren't expected to be able to do them particularly well : )  Just to recognize them by name and be able to execute the gross motions.  Each belt then had 4-5 kicks that were expected to be done at a higher level of skill, but for each test your executaion of the '17 Basic Kicks' was supposed to be better than your last test.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 24, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> At my last Hapkido school we had the '17 Basic Kicks' and every student to test for yellow belt was supposed to be able to at least execute them when called out by name. Some were variations on each other (2 crescent kicks and...4 axe kicks). But beginner's weren't expected to be able to do them particularly well : ) Just to recognize them by name and be able to execute the gross motions. Each belt then had 4-5 kicks that were expected to be done at a higher level of skill, but for each test your executaion of the '17 Basic Kicks' was supposed to be better than your last test.


 
I would probably even have a problem learning to recognize 17 basic kicks in the first 3-6 months - especially if they were taught in the style's native language.  Obviously, the more you focus on that, the easier it is.  The hardest part is just learning the names at first....then comes the YEARS that it takes to begin to perfect them...


----------

